# AWWWW ! ! !



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

2 hours ago









Now


----------



## alphasports (Jul 14, 2008)

Looks like termites have been at it again!


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

I have to admit it had been repaired before I got it but was never informed it was. Lucky I had it for a good price. I spent about an hour trying to extract the old glue. The fit is pretty good but I think I'll have to rout and insert splines if I want a solid repair. I have to find out how to make a template for the spline routs. A good thing I'm not close to the truss rod.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Is that a bolt on neck? Might be better finding a cheap Chinese replacement?


----------



## 2N1305 (Nov 2, 2009)

It could be a fun little project, though. I'd be thinking of using a biscuit joiner. that would totally be a good use of it. You may have to build a jig to hold the biscuit router, but it may be worth it to do it well. After you remove all the big splinters, obviously.

and while you're at it, add another P90. 😁

never mind I just realized that involves routing the body for a switch, plus, come to think of it, I juniors didn't have two pickups, didn't they?


----------



## Pat James (5 mo ago)

BGood said:


> 2 hours ago
> View attachment 451392
> 
> 
> ...


Welp...this sucks.


----------



## Pat James (5 mo ago)

MarkM said:


> Is that a bolt on neck? Might be better finding a cheap Chinese replacement?


It should not be hard at all to find a replacement neck. I see the specials come up a lot for next to peanuts. Not sure if it would amount to the same but it should make it at least playable and you might be able to change the "special" veneer if you really wanted to.


----------



## Pat James (5 mo ago)

I posted a thread about Epiphone being better than Gibson (I mean it was mostly tongue in cheek but had some good points). One of the main ones being that the headstock on this broke above the truss, which is in part due to their scarf joint construction making it stronger. Had this of been a Gibson, it would have broken off much lower and likely be a lot worse. That said...how did you end up doing this again?


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

This is not the player pack bolt-on neck bottom feeder Junior. It's a 2006 '57 Reissue, pretty much a Gibson LP Jr, except for the top inch of the headstock.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

How about wooden dowels. First short ones with a point or a metal pin that just sticks out past the wood on the guitar side break. Then put the headstock on so that it almost connects but leaves a mark on the headstock to drill the other hole. Remove the short dowel and use a long dowel glued into place. Finally glue the headstock to guitar.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

I would inspect that break under magnification, did it snap, following the pattern of the first repair?
I don't believe that there is enough structural volume to support the force exerted under full tension for a guitar; for that volume it should be made from a stronger material. It will happen again, no matter how you repair it, unless it is reinforced with a strong material.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Guitar101 said:


> How about wooden dowels. First short ones with a point or a metal pin that just sticks out past the wood on the guitar side break. Then put the headstock on so that it almost connects but leaves a mark on the headstock to drill the other hole. Remove the short dowel and use a long dowel glued into place. Finally glue the headstock to guitar.
> 
> View attachment 451452


I can't see how I would get the perfect alignment angle with that.


Paul Running said:


> I would inspect that break under magnification, did it snap, following the pattern of the first repair?
> I don't believe that there is enough structural volume to support the force exerted under full tension for a guitar; for that volume it should be made from a stronger material. It will happen again, no matter how you repair it, unless it is reinforced with a strong material.


The glue joint let go, badly glued. I will put splines in it. something like this.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Jig in progress. Ready to reglue the headstock to the neck. Jig will later progress to include a guide for routing. 








14° angle shim 








Bevel pieces to press down on the headstock as it will dry. Nail to hold headstock straight and centered.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Any luthier here that could help for glue choice for this stage ? I cleaned as much glue residue from the fibers. Yellow, so I suspect wood glue was used. Thing is I don't think wood glue would work now, because most of the wood fibers are saturated/shiny. I thought either Epoxy (messy) or super glue; I have cyanoacrylate medium viscosity.

Splines will be fixed with wood glue.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Well, if it were me, I wouldn't use heavy gauge strings or tune up a step for a while.

Admittedly, it's kind of late in the game now, but I wonder if a guitar like that could be converted into a headless instrument, with the tuners down behind the bridge?


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

mhammer said:


> Well, if it were me, I wouldn't use heavy gauge strings or tune up a step for a while.
> 
> Admittedly, it's kind of late in the game now, but I wonder if a guitar like that could be converted into a headless instrument, with the tuners down behind the bridge?


What ?
Once repaired inserting splines, it will be more solid than new.


----------



## superfly (Oct 14, 2021)

Did it fell or just exploded? Leo was right when he invented the bolt-on...

I'd go for epoxy... I guess fish or hide glue would not work if the wood has glue residue...


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

I glue a broken neck on cheap acoustic guitar ( Emperador, handmade write inside) with carpenter glue. 
Wood was clean, no other repair. I leave guitar and neck on gig 2 weeks to be sure is well dry ; 20 year later guitar is fine, I have it.

Be careful to choose the right glue.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

superfly said:


> Did it fell or just exploded? Leo was right when he invented the bolt-on...
> 
> I'd go for epoxy... I guess fish or hide glue would not work if the wood has glue residue...


It was probably pretty weak, a small tap on the head had it go limp. With the bad repair, it was eventually bound to happen.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Epoxy curing test


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

That right there is a good epoxy system man, if that doesn't work, well, I don't know what will.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Mark Brown said:


> That right there is a good epoxy system man, if that doesn't work, well, I don't know what will.


I built myself half a dozen windsurf boards a while ago. They get beaten, so only the best for that.

The epoxy cured well, we're in business. I'm gluing the headstock back on to get something stable enough to rout two tracks to put splines in. That'll be the challenge. Gotta figure a template to do that.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Glued ... curing now with pressure added on the headstock with wedges. Seeing how well both pieces lock together, I'm starting to wonder if the spline thing is a bit overboard.








Da mix of epoxy and micro fibers


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

I would spline it just for the simple fact that why not.

I would just about put money down that your repair is going to be good enough but my worry might be, if it lets go again getting back together might just be impossible.

Why take the chance for what really is a small task at this point.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

As for the splines, make a sled, or if you have a laminate router, just an elevated track. That would maintain your depth pretty well and positioning wouldn't be too hard to overcome.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Mark Brown said:


> As for the splines, make a sled, or if you have a laminate router, just an elevated track. That would maintain your depth pretty well and positioning wouldn't be too hard to overcome.


I got this thing








Gluing was the easy part, like an idiot proof Ikea guitar.

I'm not throwing away the spline thing, just wondering. I've watched a few vids on sleds for this and all. We'll see.
I've got plenty of carbon fiber leftovers. Would be easier to fill the spline routs with it than shaping a perfect plug.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Just fit a bit the same size as the material you are using as a spline. Use rectangular splines, no harm in that. With a sled you could have the depth dialed so tight as to not need to even sand them. I wouldn't because that would br crazy, but it could be done.

Alternatively, you could use a quarter inch drill bit and a pocket jig then just use dowels or those ribbed glue splines. Not entirely sure you have the angel to get enough depth, but an idea none the less.

Let's be honest though, that epoxy is going to bond exceptionally well and I think you are probably correct in your assumption that nothing else needs be done.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

I made stringers/trusses out of high-density foam and carbon fibers to put back together a split in half windsurf. It's gotten 8 years of beating since then and it is still holding.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

I'm gonna go ahead and suggest if that windsurfer could withstand the north Atlantic with you on top of it, a set of 10s isn't gonna be a problem


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Mark Brown said:


> I'm gonna go ahead and suggest if that windsurfer could withstand the north Atlantic with you on top of it, a set of 10s isn't gonna be a problem


9's


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

I just now realized that this guitar has the Number Of The Beast as a serial ! ! !


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

That makes sense.

I retract all the previous comments I had on repairing it and now suggest an exorcism and ritual sacrifice to Yahweh.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Mark Brown said:


> That makes sense.
> 
> I retract all the previous comments I had on repairing it and now suggest an exorcism and ritual sacrifice to Yahweh.


Poor thing. just got a new life, I'm not going to sacrifice it to some fossilized god. It'll just have to play Black Sabbath for the rest of its existence.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

I can torque the neck by the headstock, I think it's going to hold fine.

















Surface filling with epoxy, this time with fairing microfibers that can be sanded.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Well done man.

What do you like to use for sandable fiber?

I wanna say last time I was doing it I was using walnut husks, but that kind of sounds not right and while I could probably google my way out of looking like an idiot, why hide what I am


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Mark Brown said:


> Well done man.
> 
> What do you like to use for sandable fiber?
> 
> I wanna say last time I was doing it I was using walnut husks, but that kind of sounds not right and while I could probably google my way out of looking like an idiot, why hide what I am


These microfibers. When I built boards, it was used as a finishing putty, like you'd do on a car, but waaaay lighter and harder. It's like air fibers, very ... did I say very ? very volatile. When using it, you better wear a mask if you don't want them to fill your bronchi and block them.

I have enough left that'll last my heirs for the next century. If you want any, I can send some your way.








​Here's the specs link to it.
407 Low-Density - Epoxy Fairing Filler

That 12oz cardboard container is about 100 times heavier than its content.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

I haven't done any fiberglass for a few years now. I was on a kick making custom speaker moulds for my car. Door cards and moulded sub enclosures and the like. It was a lot of fun, but a hell of a lot of work too. I'll stick to building amps, that way, if it is going to kill me it is going to do it really, really quickly!

Thank you for the information though and the offer, if I ever find myself in need I will remember


----------



## superfly (Oct 14, 2021)

that's a great relic job!


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

A few droplets of cyanoacrylate for surface finishing.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Voilà ! That is how it'll stay, I like the battle scar showing, at least on the back. If I ever want to sell it, I'll then do a nice paint job.
I even rediscovered the famous Limited Edition Custom Shop stamp that had been buried under the last repair job.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

That light reflection says it all man. Well done. 

Sure it looks hideous right now, but it looks like you really nailed the repair!

Love seeing this stuff in action. I can buy guitars any time, but watching one get fixed makes me a happy camper.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Mark Brown said:


> That light reflection says it all man. Well done.
> 
> Sure it looks hideous right now, but it looks like you really nailed the repair!
> 
> Love seeing this stuff in action. I can buy guitars any time, but watching one get fixed makes me a happy camper.


I leave the scar showing, I like that.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

BGood said:


> Voilà ! That is how it'll stay, I like the battle scar showing, at least on the back. If I ever want to sell it, I'll then do a nice paint job.
> I even rediscovered the famous Limited Edition Custom Shop stamp that had been buried under the last repair job.
> View attachment 452708​


well that is reliced!


----------



## superfly (Oct 14, 2021)

gibby's neck design isn't even good for a snow shovel... awesome repair job!


----------



## Roots-Picker (Dec 29, 2017)

Late to this thread, but great job. I sure respect and admire your dedication to salvaging this guitar! 👍


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Roots-Picker said:


> Late to this thread, but great job. I sure respect and admire your dedication to salvaging this guitar! 👍


Thanks. I'm just about to put new tuners and restring it. It is a great LP Jr, as good as any of its recent Gibson counterpart, despite what some might think.

It is not such a big thing compared to the windsurf board I brought back to life.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

I found repairing surfboards rather interesting...I broke my fair share of glass boards... I do not like the odour of fiber-glass...even wearing a descent mask...the only board that I could not break was my epoxy board...but that fucker was heavy...strong strokes to catch the larger waves.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Paul Running said:


> I found repairing surfboards rather interesting...I broke my fair share of glass boards... I do not like the odour of fiber-glass...even wearing a descent mask...the only board that I could not break was my epoxy board...but that fucker was heavy...strong strokes to catch the larger waves.


That is a state on the art vacuum sandwich construction with carbon fibers. No stinky polyester resin here.








My board is 94 liters, 236cm long for a mere 6.5 kg (14 lbs)


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Solid as rock, now hanging with its Special sisters.


----------



## Zeegler (Jan 2, 2006)

BGood said:


> I just now realized that this guitar has the Number Of The Beast as a serial ! ! !
> View attachment 451974


Here's my SG-1s serial number


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

HA ! I was so taken by the headstock drama, that I never looked at the rest of the guitar for other damage. Of course there was. Its ass wacked the concrete floor too, big Loonie size chip. Just more mojo wear & tear. Fixed and ready to Rock & Roll again. Man I like a Junior.


----------

